# What color is this?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Black with Silver. Also appears to carry tobiano. Possibly frame as well.

the dapples are from good health.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

I was just told in another thread that he is a dappled silver! Googled it and those horses do look like him!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

He's a silver dapple in the mini world. If you shaved him he would be gray with black dapples and look like a different horse.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Black silver minimal tobiano, most likely splash as well with that snip.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

He looks the same colour as a rocky mountain horse Kinda Silver Dapple,chocolate coat with flaxen mane. He is beautiful


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Black silver/silver dapple are the same thing. Different areas of the world will use either term.

genetically, he is black......And carries/expresses the silver gene.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

I see his and think Romeo... don't know why!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Silver dapple is the most common wording. The color is technically black + silver, so if you said silver dapple or silver black, it would mean the same thing. He's also a tobiano, that's what is causing the socks and the spot on his butt. Nothing about him makes me think frame.


----------



## menagerieofchaos (Oct 13, 2013)

This pony does not belong to the OP. He is the property of J3 ranch.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Closed till the Team has investigated this case.


----------

